# The best thinig about being welsh is...



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

...erm, sorry, I can't think of anything.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

me neither


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

there are more sheep than people in Wales, I suppose that's a good thing for them


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Um......Haggis?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Daffodils aren't _that_ crap.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

the Severn Bridge is quite easy to get to


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Leeks can be quite nice if they're cooked properly


----------



## Belushi (Apr 11, 2006)

The best thing is it means your not English.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> The bst thing is it means your not English.


or scottish


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I quite like welsh cakes, but they don't have to be made in wales.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 11, 2006)

Dragons are cool.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Dragons are cool.


Dragons are totally ace


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I quite like welsh cakes, but they don't have to be made in wales.


unlike Cornish pasties, which _must_ be made in Cornwall to be authentic


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> unlike Cornish pasties, which _must_ be made in Cornwall to be authentic


But how does one know?


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> But how does one know?


Only a real cornishman can tell the difference


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Only a real cornishman can tell the difference


Then i don't care


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> unlike Cornish pasties, which _must_ be made in Cornwall to be authentic



I had one in Cardiff the other week made by the Cornish Pastie company, it was just a stew in some pastry - what's that all about?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I had one in Cardiff the other week made by the Cornish Pastie company, it was just a stew in some pastry - what's that all about?


I think Cornwall need to do a patent on their pastry produce-There is a Cornish Bakehouse in Bath but nothing cornishy about it it seems and as for Gingsters


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I think Cornwall need to do a patent on their pastry produce-There is a Cornish Bakehouse in Bath but nothing cornishy about it it seems and as for Gingsters



There was a franchise in London that did them with a cartoon of a pirate on their logo as well  

ANd the best thing about being Welsh is you can act like a complete drunken twat most of your life and then just say 'it's ok I'm Welsh ' like that excuses it


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> There was a franchise in London that did them with a cartoon of a pirate on their logo as well
> 
> ANd the best thing about being Welsh is you can act like a complete drunken twat most of your life and then just say 'it's ok I'm Welsh ' like that excuses it


Cheers I will try that next time I'm babysitting  The problem is my welsh accent always sounds Indian and vice versa


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> There was a franchise in London that did them with a cartoon of a pirate on their logo as well
> 
> ANd the best thing about being Welsh is you can act like a complete drunken twat most of your life and then just say 'it's ok I'm Welsh ' like that excuses it




Oi...*dangles welsh cakes and a threesome with haylz and LMHF* .... get back ovah the bridge!


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

*mines bridges*

*sandbags Bristol end*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Dragons are cool.



cheers for posting in b&sw forum, and thus showing support where it matters


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

They can't help it. The idea is out there, and now they keep sneaking back, as if attracted to a bright light...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

his wouldn't have happened if ern was around - he would have marshalled the troops better - expendable welsh university swss cannon fodder marched at bayonet-point across the minefields, fifth columnists harrying our rear...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Good job the fuckers banned then


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> his wouldn't have happened if ern was around - he would have marshalled the troops better - expendable welsh university swss cannon fodder marched at bayonet-point across the minefields, fifth columnists harrying our rear...



*sniff*

Amen.


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Good job the fuckers banned then



AMEN!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

I like welsh people...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

i see novowels is spamming lots more forums with desperate appeals for support... one small problem though


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I like welsh people...



not really...

Had a funny turn.


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i see novowels is spamming lots more forums with desperate appeals for support... one small problem though



What he should have done is rigged the vote in general.

Or had really good parties.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> fractionMan is online now
> self-congratulated
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2001
> ...




The best thing about being in Wales is being able to spell


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> The best thing about being in Wales is being able to spell



I thought of that one ages ago, but didn't want to say anything which made us look more stupid than we are. 

Celts can spell, English can't spell. 

I'm a Bristolian celt (so I keep saying).   

I'm a celt, I can spell, and I'm not welsh.   

Clear


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> his wouldn't have happened if ern was around - he would have marshalled the troops better - expendable welsh university swss cannon fodder marched at bayonet-point across the minefields, fifth columnists harrying our rear...


we could always try and tempt him back thus getting huge tranches of the welsh forum binned


----------



## laptop (Apr 12, 2006)

> *The best thinig about being Welsh is...*



...having a good excuse for not being able to spell "thing".


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> we could always try and tempt him back thus getting huge tranches of the welsh forum binned



you have the makings of a machiavellian genius...


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> ...erm, sorry, I can't think of anything.


....Not feeling the need to post up sad, sad, sad threads like this.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

"thinig"

Bugger.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

wow!

we've been endorsed by his editorship!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

He loves the southwest


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

must be a knockback for them across the bridge 

a chill wind blowing through the valley, i reckon...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> ANd the best thing about being Welsh is you can act like a complete drunken twat most of your life and then just say 'it's ok I'm Welsh ' like that excuses it



Umm... doesn't work for me.

Drunken twats are drunken twats whatever the race/ethnicity/delusion.

I'm never ever ever a drunken twat.

And I never ever ever use being 3/8 irish as my excuse.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> must be a knockback for them across the bridge
> 
> a chill wind blowing through the valley, i reckon...



Their own leader, too.

Like a knife through hearts, that.

Wicked.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> The best thing about being in Wales is being able to spell



wise words, after all, accurate communication is key to any military victory 




			
				Belushi said:
			
		

> Whats you favourite Valley




oops


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Cheers I will try that next time I'm babysitting  The problem is my welsh accent always sounds Indian and vice versa





which reminds me


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

they get to live next to England of course.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> they get to live next to England of course.



Bristol isn't England   

Bristol is Bristol is Bristol.


----------



## fanta (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> The best thing is it means your not English.



*'you're'* not *'your'*

Idiot.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Well it is English after all


----------

